# Hub + Wheel Arch Session



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Well here goes my first contribution post to DW. Hope you think it's ok. Please feel free to comment and/or criticise as you see fit.

The objective for this afternoon was to spray the rear hubs with primer to restore the colour and give the arches a good clean.




























First off I removed the wheel and sprayed Tesco Daisy APC everywhere. Its been awhile since I last cleaned the wheel arches and usually I would remove the inner trim as well to give better access.










With a toothbrush, sponge and scrubbing brush I set to work cleaning all the parts I could access. No doubt you will see the state of my back boxes but sadly time was against me and they will need to be polished another day 

All parts were dried with some old rags and think it all came up ok.










I then proceeded to mask the disk, calliper and cover the trailing arms and ARB with an old cloth.










I used Halfords Primer in Grey as some of my other mates and used this to good effects. I sprayed one light coat, left for 15mins before spraying a final coat and then left for 30mins. Conditions weren't brilliant as it was cool however there was a good breeze










Decided to apply some dressing (Turtle Wax Black in a Flash Trim Wax) to the inner arches for added protection. Open to suggestions if anyone can think of a better product.:thumb:










Wheels back on and I'm pretty chuffed for a first attempt. Going back a year, I would never have tried anything like this for sake of breaking my car but I'm more willing to give things a try now in the name of detailing.



















I checked the clock and it was coming up to 4pm (almost dark) so decided to leave the front hubs for another day and started claying my back boxes as I could feel a lot of tar before.........and this was the result!










Hope you enjoyed the above and am welcome to any suggestions wheather good or bad.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good mate, i think its simply details like this that make a car look a million times better, did you sand down the hub first before you sprayed the primer? and are you leaving it the primer grey not going for a colour over the top?


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Why di y9ou leave it in just primer? should of coated it in silver as the primer is a pourus paint and will let water in and it will rust from inside


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

ant_s said:


> looks good mate, i think its simply details like this that make a car look a million times better, did you sand down the hub first before you sprayed the primer? and are you leaving it the primer grey not going for a colour over the top?


I only gave them a scrub but thinking about it now  I should have sanded them down so they would adhere better.....lesson learnt.

Urm I wasn't planning on an over coat because my masking would need to be a million times better. I understood from my mate that if I did get any prmer on the disc, it would wear off as I brake but if I went for something more permanent then it mite mark.

I want to paint my wheel bolts black as they are wearing abit through taking the wheels off.

Chris


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Garry Spight said:


> Why di y9ou leave it in just primer? should of coated it in silver as the primer is a pourus paint and will let water in and it will rust from inside


Will it be ok as there is a layer of paint underneath which should act as a barrier?? Me thinks I should painted them in silver now


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

The primer won't be the easiest to keep clean either as it has rougher and more porous surface. I have used Hammerite spray on my hubs. I did use hammerite primer, but Hammerite can be used without primer and would be more durable than primer on it's own.

Chris.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi, good start there. i recently did my clapiers and hubs in hammerite, looks alot tidier. you have to do what you can in weather like this!! i think i top coat in silver or even black would finnish it off a treat! but you can always go back and do it at a later date!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks good.

Alot of companys who do paint these areas tend to use primer only anyway. Agreed a top coat would last longer but yours will look stock.

Becareful not to paint too much on the wheel mouting face it could make it a mare to get the wheel back off.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Chris, ST170 and Paul for your comments. :thumb:

To be fair, what was on before didn't look a durable finish and only had these hubs on since March of this year. I just wanted something to spruce them up and look like they were new. I think if I get a chance to do my fronts this month (unlikely) will need to find an OEM look solvent finish like everyone recommends.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks a good job bud as has been said maybe get some colour over the top of it as it will start to rust inside out. for the archers i use chemical guys bare bones great product for that sort of area and from my experice it repels dirt well


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

I used Hammerite silver on my hubs earlier in the year, very pleased with the results and it's lasting very well.

Must admit I'd get some paint on there rather then leave in primer.......

Nice looking wheels by the way :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great, I would give them an extra coat of laquer, black for example.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks better but as already mentioned you should have applied a basecoat or laquer at least, would make future cleaning a lot easier.

If it helps theres some info of the process I use, once the laquer is applied it tones down the brightness of the basecoat.

Hubs prepped with a wire brush and flattened down using 1500 grit wet & dry, all under areas pressure rinsed, 
With the hub area now dry and prepped, all areas were masked of and followed 2 coats of primer, curing time helped along with the heatgun in between coats,










This was followed by 3 coats of basecoat, trying to keep the match as close to factory,










Finally 3 coats of laquer and looking a whole lot better,



















*Another-*

















The results of scrimping on the paint,










Surface rust then removed using a stiff wire brush and 1200 grit,



















Whilst drying out, the wheel bolts were given 2 coats of black and 2 coats of laquer,



















2 coats of primer,










2 coats of Aluminium base, 2 coats of heat resistent Aluminium to the calipers,










In between stages brought on with the heatgun, both calipers & hubs then given 2 coats of laquer,

New centre badges replaced and looking a whole lot better,


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a couple of pics of mine with just the silver Hammerite and Hammerite primer.



















Chris.


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Fair old improvement there !


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Chris, good job on the wheels and hub, could'nt help but noticed that you have a torque wrench on view. I hope you did not use that to undo the wheel bolts as you can damage the internal mechanism on it. they are made for tightening only. Aside from that, good job:thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

*@Gleammachine & ChrisJD* - thanks for taking time to post your pics makes it easier to see how you did it and what the finish article can look like when done properly unlikey someone (me)

Painting wheel bolts is definately on list of things to do. Any particular paint brand you use Gleammachine?

*@spursfan* - only use torque wrench to tighten never loosen, just use my normal wrench to loosen that came with the jack :thumb: Thanks for the concern tho 

Thanks for everyones comments to date. Note to self: must remember to use a lacquer then in future :wall:

Chris


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I might have to give that a go myself.....nice mini


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Having decent hubs make so much difference. I have seen so many clean cars with nicely painted calipers, but the whole thing is let down by the disc/hub. Especially when they have corroded.

I spent a bit of time trying to decide what to do at first, but am really happy with the result.

Chris.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> *@Gleammachine & ChrisJD*
> 
> Painting wheel bolts is definately on list of things to do. Any particular paint brand you use Gleammachine?
> 
> Chris


I tend to use Halfords spray paint as it's easily accessable and you can check out the colours in person.

With the wheel bolts you obviously need to take a little care when you replace them, but it certainly does improve the look.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work. I hope to tackle my hubs during the xmas holidays.

:thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Good thread


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

very inspiring, wheel arch areas are definately on my list for the better weather of 2010. must get a jack that goes under the car first too.


----------

